# Ugly Delicious on Netflix



## brianh (Feb 26, 2018)

Started watching tonight and really enjoying. Anyone else? Im going to start researching neopolitan pizza recipes to make in my BGE.


----------



## Xenif (Feb 26, 2018)

I just finished the first three episodes. I'm enjoying it so far, but Ep1 : Pizza seems to be the best ep so far.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 27, 2018)

No way. The fried chicken episode. 

Awesome. He talks about the racism associated with the dish. Reminded me of the time I stuck my foot in my mouth as a Chinese kid unaware of the history. 

And the fried rice episode. He says a sentence I never said out loud. Only to my wife. He says it! Blew me away. My wife looked at me, she remembered me bringing it up. 

Great show! It isnt all about food.


----------



## valgard (Feb 27, 2018)

yeah, been waiting for it for a while, watched the first episode as soon as it came out couple days ago, nothing since then.


----------



## mise_en_place (Feb 27, 2018)

I've seen all of them so far but the taco episode.

I live about 10 minutes from the Cajun "crawfish" (they're river shrimp) place in HCMC. I'm probably going to check it out this week with a friend of mine. Will report back.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 27, 2018)

I finished it this weekend. Very enjoyable, I thought David Chang was losing himself in his success, but it looks like he has found a better way of expressing himself creatively. I enjoyed ugly delicious more than most Chef's Table episodes and mind of a chef.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 27, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> I finished it this weekend. Very enjoyable, I thought David Chang was losing himself in his success, but it looks like he has found a better way of expressing himself creatively. I enjoyed ugly delicious more than most Chef's Table episodes and mind of a chef.



i was shocked at the other southern chef. Sean Brock. i really like that guy, and will try his restaurant one day soon. that dude lost a lot of weight.

Chang, not so much  

i'm a real fan of both of those guys. they can really talk deeper about food than most.


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2018)

And noone is more watchable than Chang. Yea, the food conversations are interesting, but he has enough charisma that it would still be worth watching if he was hosting a show about fluctuations in insurance prices.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 27, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i was shocked at the other southern chef. Sean Brock. i really like that guy, and will try his restaurant one day soon. that dude lost a lot of weight.
> 
> Chang, not so much
> 
> i'm a real fan of both of those guys. they can really talk deeper about food than most.


I read that Brock recently opened up about his alcoholism, and he found treatment. Probably lost a lot of weight from kicking his addiction.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 27, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I read that Brock recently opened about his alcoholism, and he found treatment. Probably lost a lot of weight from kicking his addiction.



oh, my wife drilled deeper.

he has some auto-immune disease. well, that sucks!! looks to be one of the bad ones.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 27, 2018)

Am I the only one who finds Chang much more interesting and captivating when not on air/screen with Tony Bourdain?


----------



## daveb (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't find him interesting or captivating at all. I guess I'm in the minority but all I see is a lucky drunk.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 27, 2018)

daveb said:


> Don't find him interesting or captivating at all. I guess I'm in the minority but all I see is a lucky drunk.



I have to agree. I don't understand the hype around him.


----------



## Anton (Feb 27, 2018)

daveb said:


> Don't find him interesting or captivating at all. I guess I'm in the minority but all I see is a* lucky drunk.*



HA! I've been saying exactly the same for years. Hey, he gets some credit for that in my book.. just a little


----------



## ian (Feb 27, 2018)

Fair enough. I find his more casual, to-the-point attitude refreshing, and his little mood swings (kind of bored to full geekout) make for good tv. I think his episodes of Mind of a Chef were my favorite. In contrast, although I found the episodes with Brock and Nilsson inspiring, they were more one-note. They both maintained a very consistent level of excitement and passion throughout the episodes, and there was a lot of talking about their local-food philosophies. While I am as on board with the local movement as anyone, it started to seem sort of repetitive. Probably didnt help that I binged the whole season in a couple days, though. Anyway, one of the reasons Tony Bourdain is interesting to watch is that he gets alternately cranky, geeky, funny, warm, etc... and I think Chang has some of that too.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 27, 2018)

Kinda stopped caring about Brock after that hot chicken episode. That was just silly.


----------



## Bensbites (Feb 27, 2018)

brianh said:


> Started watching tonight and really enjoying. Anyone else? Im going to start researching neopolitan pizza recipes to make in my BGE.



I am a fan of forkishs elements of pizza. It is a ton of authentic info and how to adapt it to a home oven. 

This next part may get me in trouble, and if so I apologize in advance...

Come join the Kamado pizza and baking Facebook group.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh god. I could barely finish the first episode. Changs narrative for pizza is pretty appalling. I sorta wish Chang and his food writer friend would just get outta the way.


----------



## QCDawg (Feb 28, 2018)

I thought the pizza one was pretty interesting. Not for Chang, per se...but the discourse about DOP Napoli, vs NY version of that...the guy in Japan was cool. And apparently... they must have one hell of a budget for this show. Food film has jumped the shark...no doubt.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 28, 2018)

wow.

admittedly, i am just a home cook. i do love to travel tho.

Chang is a success story..whatever he has or done, that cant be disputed. i cant even explain it!! on the grand scale; i dont know jackkrap about the guy. i like watching him..why? he isnt hollywood material. he's chubby, his hair looks like he just woke up, he is not the traditional shiny food TV personality..all dolled up and handsome. he just rolls out of his place wearing whatever. his personality is abrasive. i bet it takes work to be his buddy. he annoyed the eff out of me when he wouldnt taste the donkey meat. his buddy said it right.."right now, i think you're a chitty chef"..his, retort.."!#[email protected]!#[email protected]#"

perfect. just like what two good friends would say to each other. whatever. i would have loved debated that donkey meat with him.

he just seems like a regular dude to me. 

i cant stand those polished TV people. i do like looking at Giada's rack tho.


----------



## buffhr (Feb 28, 2018)

only 1 episode in, however chang is more hype then anything id say, but he does have a nack to keep it interesting and as boomcha... as pointed out hes abrasive and that keeps it fresh for now...


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 28, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i cant stand those polished TV people. i do like looking at Giada's rack tho.


----------



## StonedEdge (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh my god hahaha


----------



## buffhr (Feb 28, 2018)

hahahaha OMG that is just awesome...


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2018)

[emoji41] [emoji41] [emoji41]


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 28, 2018)

LOL!!!


----------



## Xenif (Feb 28, 2018)

Best thing I saw on thr internet today &#128514;


----------



## valgard (Feb 28, 2018)

DamageInc said:


>


:rofl2:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 28, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Best thing I saw on thr internet today &#128514;



this could win the internet!! i keep laughing just thinking about it. my coworkers think i'm insane.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Oh god. I could barely finish the first episode. Changs narrative for pizza is pretty appalling. I sorta wish Chang and his food writer friend would just get outta the way.



I also felt He and Aziz and were outright rude to the guy making the tuna pizza but he treads real lightly with the Brooklyn tough-guy pizza maker.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 3, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> I also felt He and Aziz and were outright rude to the guy making the tuna pizza but he treads real lightly with the Brooklyn tough-guy pizza maker.



2nd episode is even worse. This show is basically just vice news, but for food.


----------



## ian (Mar 3, 2018)

Yea, I agree about the rudeness. Irreverance is fun to watch, but rudeness is just uncomfortable, and I feel bad for the people involved. I get that sometimes they dont speak the language, but there are lots of times when the hosts sort of make jokes in English while really excluding the people that are cooking their food, and who are standing right in camera. Wish they would save that for after they leave the restaurant.


----------



## ptolemy (Mar 3, 2018)

I watched most of the episodes and IMO, there wasn't much interesting about it. For example: pizza episode... I guess what I took from it is that anyone can make whatever pizza they like as long as it's tasty. At least that uptight pizza council guy wasnt obnoxious - just kinda confused at enforcing some obscure standard.

I was grossly disappointed with stuffed episode. For me, it's like they discussed nothing in that hour. I wish they'd try to at least create difference between stuffed with raw vs cooked. Frozen vs fresh and cover more than italy/china. 

Overall, IMO it was a bit substandard for a casual viewer anyway. 

I liked After Hours with Daniel Boulud (hard to find now). I also liked early Bourdain food network show and maybe first travel channel. To me, a show like this should discuss it in periphery, but I also like to see 1-3 recipe or techniques what makes something unique, say dough texture or something else...


----------



## Danzo (Mar 4, 2018)

I live about 10 minutes from Salare and Junebaby, want to eat that chicken real bad. But now that restaurant will surely be more packed than usual.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 4, 2018)

I suppose the big turn off is that this show is more of a anthropological survey by Chang more than anything else. Theres no real discussion of anything technical or involved with kitchen production. Its primarily celebrities interviewing other celebrities about their feelings. Then again its netflix, and has a huge budget with the intention of mass appeal and entertainment.
I would welcome an anthropological documentary about food, but would prefer someone much more qualified to do it.


----------

